# Why is it illegal in the US



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

hi there,

ive been reading and looking alot of pix on the skylines on the net. i still dont know why its illegal here. i mean theres fast cars sold in this country like the vipers and vettes but why not the skyline. i think someone here might be able to help answer my Q.. thanx for ur time guys


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

skylines can't pass smog and/or the US saftey regulations for street cars since they don't have 5mph bumbers.
i pretty sure thats why...someone correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

you can get one from motrex.com


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

**extreme sarcasm

Because ever since the A bomb was dropped on Hiroshima, they have been looking for a way to get back at us!


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

lol no for real.. i think banning PS2 from the US would be more effective then


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

metareqa said:


> *lol no for real.. i think banning PS2 from the US would be more effective then *


Ha Ha Ha.. no kidding. I would be super pissed. 

"What the hell do you mean no more Grand Theft Auto 3?!? *cocks 12 gauge* Someone is going to Pay!!!"


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

The only reason that they were never sold here is because nissan never had the balls. The had the Z as a flagship and they knew the Skyline would kick it's ass.

Motorex stepped up and did the work so that you can buy one now. I have had my R32 for almost 2 years now and have no regrets.


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

how much it cost ya to get your skyline fixed by motorex so u can get it to the us?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

I bought it from them direct for 35k, but mine was really clean and the mileage was decent.

They start at 28K and go to 95k depending on the model and the year and the mods.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *The only reason that they were never sold here is because nissan never had the balls. The had the Z as a flagship and they knew the Skyline would kick it's ass.
> 
> Motorex stepped up and did the work so that you can buy one now. I have had my R32 for almost 2 years now and have no regrets. *


when they had their biggest model line-up in mid 90's they kinda hit a slump, didn't they?
that's why they are so extatic over sales of Spec-V's and Altimas and that's all thanks to Carlos Grosn.
Ok i'll correct this tomorrow. hopefully you can make sense of this.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *I bought it from them direct for 35k, but mine was really clean and the mileage was decent.*


You wouldn't by chance have any pics of your skyline uploaded to a server for us to view would you? I'll trade you some pics of an S15 Silvia that I took at AZ Dyno Day for some pics of your skyline...


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *You wouldn't by chance have any pics of your skyline uploaded to a server for us to view would you? I'll trade you some pics of an S15 Silvia that I took at AZ Dyno Day for some pics of your skyline... *


and i'll trade porn for either one of those...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Your funny Seva. Those pictures ARE PORN.


----------

